
Red Hat deprecates KDE - Ice_cream_suit
https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html-single/7.6_release_notes/#chap-Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-7.6_Release_Notes-Deprecated_Functionality
======
Ice_cream_suit
"KDE has been deprecated

KDE Plasma Workspaces (KDE), which has been provided as an alternative to the
default GNOME desktop environment has been deprecated.

A future major release of Red Hat Enterprise Linux will no longer support
using KDE instead of the default GNOME desktop environment."

[https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterp...](https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-
us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html-single/7.6_release_notes/#chap-
Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-7.6_Release_Notes-Deprecated_Functionality)

